

Ask HN: What happened to thefeelgood.com? - mishmax

I got to know about this music site through HN (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=375296), got addicted to it, and now the domain's dead. What happened to them? It would be interesting to hear their story.
======
nreece
Maybe in the middle of a server migration and/or IP propagation.

------
trickjarrett
Site seems to be back up.

